# Stage 2 - Permanent Partner Visa (Subclass 100)



## Amino4ia (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Thanks to this forum it is really fantastic and i hope i find someone who can answer the below questions.

Obtaining the permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) is a two stage process. To be eligible for a permanent partner visa you first need to be granted a temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) which i already got on (13/August/2017) . You apply for both the permanent and temporary visas at the same time and pay only one fee. If you are granted the temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309), you are eligible to be assessed for the permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) about two years after you lodged your application. You will need to provide further documents for this assessment.
If you have been in a long term relationship before you lodge your application, the permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) will be granted immediately after the temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309). i guess this means if you have been married to your sponsor for two years or more... right.

my question here is :

- I lodged my Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (309) application online on (11-Jan-2017) (offshore) means I will be eligible to apply for permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) on (13-August-2019).
- I have been granted the the temporary Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) on (13-August-2017) 
- Me and my sponsor are married since (14-May-2016) and we will complete 2 years of being married on (14-May-2018)

*** QUESTION 1 : Can i apply for permanent Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100) when i complete 2 years of being married to my sponsor in this case on (14-May-2018) even thought i lodged my Stage 1 application on (11-Jan-2017) ? 

*** QUESTION 2 : as an applicant , when im eligible and ready to send the documents for the permanent Partner visa (subclass 100) online i have to go online in my IMMI account then > My applications tab >, select Family and then complete Stage 2 – Permanent Partner Visa Assessment. (47SP) application 
Does my sponsor has to complete Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801) (40SP) application as well at the same time ? 

I hope i find these answers 
______________________________

Timeline :

- Married to my sponsor since : May 2016
- Offshore application started : Jan 2017
- Granted 309 offshore (KUWAIT) : August 2017
- Will enter Australia before : March 2018 


Much appreciated 
& Many Thanks 
Ameen Sharkawi


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Question 1 - No, it is an at time of lodgement requirement so you are not eligible for 100 until 2 years after you applied for your 309.

Question 2 - No your sponsor already did the 40SP for the 309. The sponsor completes a sponsors statutory declaration that gets signed, witnessed, scanned and uploaded.


----------



## Amino4ia (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks Mish,
so my sponsors statutory declaration will be uploaded to my Stage 2 – Permanent Partner Visa Assessment. (47SP) application right ?

appreciate your help
Many Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes that is correct. It will be uploaded the second stage. The first stage is now completed, so you don't upload anything to it. You start the stage 2 when the time comes and then upload the documents. You can't submit the stage 2 any earlier than 2 months prior to the eligibility date.


----------



## Amino4ia (Nov 30, 2016)

That was so helpful 

THANKS MISH , much appreciated.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Your eligibility date is two years from application of first stage, not when the 309 was granted. So Jan 2019 is when you'd be eligible to submit docs for the 100.


----------



## Perth2015 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone.
New to the forum.I am also sailing in the same boat as most of you are.
I applied for partner visa stage 2 processing in august 2016 and until monday 11/12/2017 had not received any information.The online status said 19 tob32 months of processing time.On 11/12/2017 I received a cal from immigration and requesting me to upload the police clearance from Australia Police.I was not at home on telling him he told me to upload in hour tgen immediately visa will be granted.I was a bit late in uploading.Next day I called and got to know that my application is on hold and the case officer has not yet returned to the case.Is anyone else in the same situation?
When will the case officer return to my case?
How does it work?Is there any waiting time again?


----------

